# dustcutter II dust collection system paired up with ridgid TS3650



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a similar bad on my table saw. Does not have the port for the vacuum. I still get some dust out the back, but 90% goes into the bag. I purchased mine from Harbor Freight. I highly recommend getting one of these.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I used this for a while before I got a better saw. This is definitely an amazing product.


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice review, Looks to be a worthwhile addition as Contractor style saws are notorious for creating dust and exhausting it. It might be worth your time to upgrade your Vac to a Hepa filter to avoid pumping anything really small back into the air. 
Retrowood


----------



## tinman5 (9 mo ago)

I know this post is pretty old but I'm hoping you will still see it. I have a 3650 and was looking at the Dustcutter bag, but it says it will only fit a base that is 17"x20" or under. The one side of my base is around 22". How did you seal it up?


----------

